# Rem 700 sendero special ??



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

What do you guys think is a fair price for a rem 700 sendero special in .25-06. the gun has a 19 inch barrel (cut down?) synthetic stock 3.5-10x50 Simmons scope and is in 85-95% condition. Any blue books out there? I am thinking I might sell it but want to know what I should get out of it. Are we aloud to sell guns on the for sale forum? Thanks in advance. T


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ok, I just have to ask....why a cut down barrel on a 25-06, and in the Sendero format as well? Unless the barrel was damaged, I cannot see any value to having a carbine length barrel on a gun/stock/scope combination built to maximize long range shooting..... I'm not criticizing, I'm sure you had a reason or you bought the gun that way, but it just doesn't make much sense on a gun in that platform. The .25-06 will still perform adequately in a short barrel, but it will not reach maximum velocity, and that was exactly why the Sendero was built to begin with.

As for price, depends on who cut the barrel and how well it was recrowned......that is key. And since they came with fluted barrels, cutting them down would make for an interesting project......

I would give maybe $250 for it, but I would have it rebarreled asap. If I were looking for a short barreled rifle, there are far better options than a short barreled Sendero platform. The Simmons scope won't add a lot of value on the used market, but if the rings and bases are Leupold, Burris, Warne, or Talley, they will add some value to the gun.

There are no gun sales allowed on these forums.

Welcome to the site!! I love my Remingtons as well!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Again we agree on this post. I cannot see why anyone would cut down a 25-06 HB. Especially to 19 inches? That is a rather odd size.

As Swamp has pointed out, the action needs a new partner [barrell assy]. This will be costly, and Id just buy a different gun myself. For the 250-300 Id rather go and buy a Savage package rifle for nearly the same price.

I too, am a huge fan of "Big Green". Just got back from the gun shop and found a very nice Rem Sportsman 16 ga auto for 200 bucks. Just what the doctor ordered for rabbit hunting. almost 100% blueing and wood just needs some minor touch up. Love the Remingtons.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

That is a odd thing to cut it down. Is there something we do not know or did someone plug the barrel and pull the trigger? Fi so that had to hurt. They are a nice gun and even better if it was properly broke in. Price as is with it cut down. Being odd maybe $250 or lower.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

1, I can see how a cut barrel would effect muzzle velocity, but how would it effect accuracy? If its been re-crowned correctly, it shouldn't AFIK.
2, Didn't the Sendero's have fluted barrels? Your question marks behind "cut down" make me think you are not sure if its been cut.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rup, it wouldn't affect accuracy, or it shouldn't if it was done correctly and recrowned correctly. Also, with a fluted barrel, it would make for an interesting looking muzzle/crown to say the least..... That gun came with a 26" fluted barrel so if it is 19" a full 7" was cut (which would put it squarely in the middle of the fluting) off which will probably knock 150 - 200 fps off the velocity. In a small fast caliber like the 25-06, velocity is everything. The Sendero was built to be a beanfiled rifle, not a walking gun by anymeans. The stock is heavy and wide/stable for shooting off a rest...plus the extra weight helps the shooter steady the gun. The fluting is mainly to take a little weight out of the front of the gun to help with balance, and it does help cool the barrel faster as well. Now, for Michigan, and most hunting for that matter, the 19" barrel will work just fine, but you'll hardly come close to published factory ballistics. The deer won't care at reasonable ranges though so all is well. It's just an odd combo considering what this rifle was designed and built to do. If one wanted a short barreled remington with a little weight, they could get the Model 7 in a laminate stock chambered for 7mm-08 or .308 and have a much more effective package overall.
I would buy it for a project gun if I weren't buying a house at the moment, have it rebarreled and chambered in something like a .280 Improved or 30-06 Improved etc. Maybe even a .338-06 but that wouldn't take advantage of the long range platform. Glass in the action, lap and tune the action, play with the trigger a bit and you could have one great shooting rig with some custom touches for the price of a new Sendero. And those sell for a pretty good premium off the rack to begin with. 
With the cut down barrel, value is probably diminished by more than 50%.

BTW, Remington always offers a number of non catalogue guns each year, and thought this may be one of them, but than thought...no way they would bother with such an idea....in a different platform and in different calibers maybe, but not a Sendero.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks SM.
I've been looking at .25-06 lately and have noticed that most ballistic tables show a 22" bbl. I have never looked at a Sendero so I had no idea that so much had been loped off (possibly).
You're right, this would make a nice project gun but if I'm going to put money int a bolt gun I think I'll hold out for a lefty. Ruger has a sweet little stainless/laminated 77 out thats available in LH and in .25-06.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rupestris said:


> Ruger has a sweet little stainless/laminated 77 out thats available in LH and in .25-06.


That a fine choice! 22 inch barrels are pretty much standard. It's a nice compromise between usibilty and velocity. I'm a big fan of laminate stocks, both for looks and practicality. Budget some money for some trigger work or a decent aftermarket trigger, thats the only negative to the 77. On the plus side, you get a set of strong scope rings with this rifle, so just take the money you would have spent on rings and bases and put it towards trigger work!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dont count the Savage HB out either. Took one out P-dogging out west and it was a lot of fun with that gun. Although if you need a lefty I dont know if they make them in that version. 

However, the price was sweet.


----------



## lovemyrems (Jan 16, 2005)

I looked at the muzzle some more and it is cut. The barrel is not fluted so does that help value? I got the gun last sept and it was already cut. what about getting a new lighter bbl. so I can still use the stock and everything else. This is the first rifle the I have shot much and I like how it does not kick very much even with deer loads, so if I were to get a new bbl. what cal.(s) would fit the bolt and shoot about the same? (kick, fps) Of corse the all the 06s would fit right? Thanks for all the help T.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Not being fluted won't increase the value. It probably was one of the first few years of Sendero production. And if you can easily tell it was cut, it probably was not recrowned very well. You can rebarrel it for the same 25-06, or any of the 06' based cartridges without much of a problem. I'm not sure what the barrel diameter specs are, but you would want a barrel with a similiar contour and diameter so it closely matches the stocks barrel channel...you want it free floated, but you don't necessarily want a large gap between the barrel channel and the barrel. Hart makes a lot of factory barrels for Remington, and they are not very expensive compared to some of the more recognizable brands, depending on the specs, but they probably have barrels in stock that exactly match the original Remington factory barrel. After purchasing the barrel, having it threaded and headspaced by a reputable gunsmith correctly and so on, you'll have close to $300 invested most likely. Get the orginal specs for your barrel..the diameter, and then start looking for a barrel for it, there are always good deals, but it may take some effort. 
If you move up in caliber, recoil will increase some. The increase in recoil if you went to .270 or .280 wouldn't be that much more noticable.....the longer barrel will add some weight as well, and will make your .25-06 recoil even less. If just deer are in your future for now, I'd keep it a .25-06 myself.


----------

